# Is the Epson Stylus NX 110 or the HP Deskjet 3050 capable of producing quality sublimation prints?



## apebeast (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking to apply sublimation to my heat transfer workflow aside from vinyl cutting. I am wondering if anyone else in the forum had used the Epson Stylus NX 110 or the HP Deskjet 3050 printers for sublimation. If so, are they capable of producing quality sublimation prints?

Also, where should I get inks for the printers? I heard Cobra Ink Systems is a good one for inks as well as Epson is good for sublimation paper.

Can anyone in the forum please confirm this?

Thanks,
apebeast


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

apebeast said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to apply sublimation to my heat transfer workflow aside from vinyl cutting. I am wondering if anyone else in the forum had used the Epson Stylus NX 110 or the HP Deskjet 3050 printers for sublimation. If so, are they capable of producing quality sublimation prints?
> 
> ...


 The Epsons desktops are all piezo inkjets and capable of sublimation. But you should choose an Epson model were you get ICC profile support. 

HPs and Canon use heat to transport the inks, can't use them.

While Epsons matte presentation paper can work for sublimation, best to get papers from your ink supplier till you know what you are doing.

I use Cobra inks and happy, they don't cover the Epson model you mentioned, but they might do a custom profile for that.


----------



## apebeast (Sep 10, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> The Epsons desktops are all piezo inkjets and capable of sublimation. But you should choose an Epson model were you get ICC profile support.
> 
> HPs and Canon use heat to transport the inks, can't use them.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but I am unsure what you mean by ICC profile support. Could you please elaborate?

Thanks,
Nicu


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

apebeast said:


> I'm sorry, but I am unsure what you mean by ICC profile support. Could you please elaborate?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nicu


 A couple of reasons for the profiles.

1. The inks are not the same as the original inks that the printer was designed for.

2. Sublimation dyes don't reveal their true colors until heat pressed, the don't "develop" just on printed paper during the printing process.

This link may explain further.

Information Station - Sublimation - Basics of Sublimation


----------



## apebeast (Sep 10, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> A couple of reasons for the profiles.
> 
> 1. The inks are not the same as the original inks that the printer was designed for.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! Looks like i'd have to test them out myself.

Best,
Nicu


----------

